# Hi all, Newby here!



## EvelynRose (Jan 12, 2021)

Hi to everyone on the forum 👋 It's been a long time since I've joined a forum, and life changes and experiences have led me to you!
I'm just looking to chat, give support and also recieve guidance and see things from a different point of view.
Looking forward to connecting with you! 🌹


----------



## moon7 (May 5, 2013)

Welcomeee


----------

